
A new kind of volume control - dwwoelfel
http://www.ironicsans.com/2010/03/idea_a_new_kind_of_volume_cont.html
======
endtime
Kind of cute; nice HTML5 example. He says it only works in Firefox, but worked
fine for me in Opera.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Crashed the tab's process in Chrome!

~~~
Vivtek
Not for me, but it didn't work, either.

------
cmos
At first I didn't get it. But then I tried it. And I like it! How cool would
this option be for 'books on tape'.

~~~
abstractbill
Even better if you could get it working automatically. I wonder if there's any
existing work on using signal processing to turn audio of spoken words into a
whisper or a shout?

~~~
mojuba
Theoretically, you'd need to separate the tonal part of the voice and the
noise part. The tonal part goes up/down, let's say, one octave at a time and
becomes louder or quieter. Pure whisper is essentially only the noise part.
The separation routine should look into the spectrum: the tonal part must look
like narrower bands, while the rest is noise. Tonal transformations may be
more complex in reality than just multiplication, but the simplest
transformation might work OK too.

------
adriand
I need this for my two-year-old.

Which setting is "inside voice"?

------
dmoney
This is similar to the velocity channel in digital music, which is how hard
the note is struck (possibly changing the quality of the note), which can be
separate from the volume.

------
jared314
You could expand this to a choose-your-own-adventure for audio clips.

~~~
BrandonM
Like 2-XL? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-XL>

~~~
jared314
Not exactly. You select the tone of each of your interactions to drive the
story flow, e.g. "You whisper to Character A" or "You yell at Character A".

~~~
BrandonM
Ahh, interesting (I bet you didn't think I'd notice your reply, 11 days after
my comment :))

------
ntoshev
Reading the title I hoped someone finally built a car audio that auto-adjusts
the volume depending on background noise.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I've driven a hire car with that feature several years ago. I believe it was a
Citroen Xsara Picasso.

------
castis
If you go from shout to whisper right at the last line, it becomes one of the
creepiest things I've ever heard.

------
aw3c2
Looks like he posted a day too early for April's Fool. Nice joke anyways!

